

Real-time plotting of android accelerometer data - voorloopnul
http://voorloopnul.com/blog/real-time-plotting-of-android-accelerometer-data/
A simple script to gather android accelerometer data and plot it in real-time.
======
niftylettuce
device orientation api might've been easier

